# Photo dump from Key West Trip August 2021-November 2021



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

Well I was lucky enough to get to spend about 4 months in Key West. My job offered me paid time off because of COVID and I took it. I signed up for the 5 year plan but they called me back to work early. Ended up getting 18 months off. Bought a small class C RV and hit the road. Spent spring training in Phoenix watching my Cubs, then hit every National Park in Arizona, California, and Utah. Saw the writing on the wall that I was going to get called back early so spent the “Fall” down in Key West. Got Scuba certified and bought a Hooka rig to chase the lobsta. Set up shop at the campground on Sigsbee, was pretty cool walking out of the RV and being right on the water. Great sunsets every night, and Duval street was a quick 10 minute bike ride away. Fished and dove the Marquesas Key, but Jewfish Basin was primary fishing ground. Was lucky enough to catch a couple of Bone Fish, plenty of Mangrove Snapper and Yellow Jacks. Never saw any Tarpoon or Permit. Ohh, and just about limited out every time diving for lobster. All in all, it was a blast and a great experience.


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

more images..


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

More pics..


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Did you eat that albie?

Great trip and lifetime experience.


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

More pics


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

Jason M said:


> Did you eat that albie?
> 
> Great trip and lifetime experience.


No, but the dogs did…


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

Went back for mini season this year:


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

What a great opportunity you had and took advantage of!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Are they hiring? lol


----------



## jmwaltersjr (May 7, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Looks like you took advantage of your time there. That Vantage is a sweet rig, let me know if you are ever interested in selling it!


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

how do you get 18 months of PTO


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Likes like great trip. You air system looks pretty cool. I see a number of the that are battery operated. 
How far off shore did you make it with your boat.


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> What a great opportunity you had and took advantage of!


Yes sir, once in a lifetime opportunity…


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

fjmaverick said:


> Are they hiring? lol


Yes sir 









Home | Southwest Careers


Home




careers.southwestair.com


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

jmwaltersjr said:


> Awesome pictures! Looks like you took advantage of your time there. That Vantage is a sweet rig, let me know if you are ever interested in selling it!


Thanks. She will be on the market at the end of October when I get back from Key West. Have a new East Cape on order. Going with their new 25 foot open model that’s modeled after their new bay boat….


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

ianwilson said:


> how do you get 18 months of PTO


We have a CBA, they have to pay us a minimum amount per month regardless of how many hours we fly. Some smart money people found out it would cost the company less money to offer X number of us 50% of our guarantee not to work and have the others pick up the rest of the flying…


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

MaGuyver said:


> Likes like great trip. You air system looks pretty cool. I see a number of the that are battery operated.
> How far off shore did you make it with your boat.


Ours is gas operated, has a little bit more capability then the lithium powered option. Farthest from ”land” was probably 10 miles but that was off of the Marquesas Key. Marquesas is about 26 miles from the Sigbee Marina that I launched from…


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I love your priorities. Some people think they will be here forever and some learn early on that's a lie.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great pictures, great boat, great trip. So did you tow your boat with the RV. Or did your wife drive one and you the other


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

that doesn't look any fun at all


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Great pictures, great boat, great trip. So did you tow your boat with the RV. Or did your wife drive one and you the other


Wife drove RV down, and I drove truck and boat. Could have pulled the boat with RV but being down there for 4 months wanted to have the truck to drive around vice unhooking the RV from hook-ups every day.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tenacvols said:


> Wife drove RV down, and I drove truck and boat. Could have pulled the boat with RV but being down there for 4 months wanted to have the truck to drive around vice unhooking the RV from hook-ups every day.


That was a good idea. What a great trip


----------



## Sagebass (5 mo ago)

That looks like an amazing trip. You ate very well!


----------

